# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Diffrences entre Servlet et JSP [FAQ]

## mamiberkof

Salut,

je voudrais poser une question, qui est peut tre  banale,   ::?:  
je voudrais savoir la diffrence entre "crer une servlet" et "crer une page JSP",
est ce que une servlet est quivalente  une requte et page JSP c'est du code ?
merci
a+

----------


## zekey

Et bien une jsp c'est de l'xml qui produira du html  la fin comme la servlet.
En fait le xml de la jsp est transform en java par tomcat, ce java tant une jsp. Pour des exemples regarde sur google et dans la section tutorial sur ce site.

----------


## mamiberkof

mais on peut travaille jsp sans xml ,pourquoi tu as parl de xml,
ce que j'ai compris, une servelet il fait le traitement(et donc il repond) d'une page jsp(ou plutot une requete en jsp)
c'est bien a?

----------


## gronono

En fait le serveur transforme ta JSP en servlet. Donc a priori les deux font la meme chose.

Mais dans les bonnes pratiques, on considre que la JSP va servir de Vue et donc ne faire que l'HTML.
Tandis que la Servlet va servir de controleur et donc dire la JSP se qu'elle doit affich.

EDIT:
dans l'ideal les JSP sont des fichiers XML. Mais la plupart du temps, ce sont des fichiers txt avec des tags <% ne respectant pas tjrs les contraintes sur XML (par exemple imbrication des balises)

----------


## zekey

> mais on peut travaille jsp sans xml ,pourquoi tu as parl de xml,
> ce que j'ai compris, une servelet il fait le traitement(et donc il repond) d'une page jsp(ou plutot une requete en jsp)
> c'est bien a?


Parce je voulais parler d'un systme de balises, bien souvent ce n'est pas respect mais je pensais que tu n'avais jamais vu de jsp donc le xml visuellement c'est ce qui s'en raproche le plus.


Modle servlet

Browser -----> Tomcat (Servlet engine) -----> Servlet (produit du html) ---> Tomcat (Servlet engine) ---> Browser


Modle JSP
Browser -----> Tomcat (Servlet engine) -----> JSP est comvertie en Servlet -----> Servlet (produit du html) ---> Tomcat (Servlet engine) ---> Browser

----------


## boutss

Une JSP est une servlet de type HTTPServlet...
Elle est transforme par un container de servlet en l'occurrence "Tomcat".

----------


## Nemesys

petite question 


pour quelle utilisation prcise la servlet est serviable ?

meme question pour JSP ? avec JSP on peut pas tout faire come une servlet ? sinon autant utiliser que JSP qui est bien plus simple .. ?! 


merci

----------


## boutss

En fait une Servlet reste du ct serveur alors qu'une JSP est une page web dynamique utilise ct client.

Une JSP est utilise pour effectuer de l'affichage au contraire de la servlet, dans son sens "service".

Bien sr on peut utiliser une page JSP comme une servlet mais c'est une erreur de conception.

----------


## OButterlin

Pas du tout d'accord...

Une page JSP est excute cot serveur, comme la servlet.
D'ailleurs, la JSP tant une servlet, il n'y a pas de diffrence fondamentale entre les 2.
Cependant, l'usage veut que la JSP se concentre sur la prsentation des donnes, la gnration du code HTML qui va bien etc... alors que la servlet traditionnelle sert de contrleur et fait le lien entre le request, les traitements et le choix de l'afficheur (JSP)  utiliser.

Rien n'empche la servlet de gnrer le rsultat en sortie, de mme que rien n'empche la JSP de faire des traitements d'accs  la DB, du routage etc...

C'est juste une question de sparation des couches, alors, autant bien faire tout de suite  :;): 

A+

----------


## boutss

> Pas du tout d'accord...


 Mais tu dis la mme chose...
Regarde, j'ai pas dit excut mais utilis, nuance.

----------


## OButterlin

Ouaaah ! Subtil !!!  :;): 

Dsol...

Mais alors, tu n'aurais pas d parler de JSP mais d'HTML, parce que le client, il ne pourra pas comprendre autre chose  ::mouarf:: 

On joue sur les mots

A+

----------


## Nemesys

::merci::

----------


## diarrai

En faite faut comprendre l'objectif de la JSP cest pour permettre que le Web designer et le developpeur puisse colaborer de maniere efficace, cest separer le HTML La vue du Java , alors que dans la servlet le html se trouve dans le code java, ce qui nest pas tres comode pour une colaboration entre web designer et developpeur.

----------


## diarrai

> Salut,
> 
> je voudrais poser une question, qui est peut tre  banale,   
> je voudrais savoir la diffrence entre "crer une servlet" et "crer une page JSP",
> est ce que une servlet est quivalente  une requte et page JSP c'est du code ?
> merci
> a+


Je te conseil a apprendre aussi la redirection web avec le requestdispatcher qui te dispence d'tuiliser des frameworks type struts, JSF, Spring MVC, Wicket. 
ca te fait communiquer tes JSP et servlets . tu positionne le RequestDispatcher comme controleur c'est tout . cest une methode que va affectionner ton web designer.

----------

